# Baited a Rainbow Piebald



## Flash (Oct 14, 2007)

I choose to pass the shot though.


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 14, 2007)

That's great. He looks right at home in the stand.


----------



## creekbender (Oct 14, 2007)

man sorta look's like ol flash is in a dead stare down with whatever he was fixin 2 shoot , glad he passed on  it though, i dont know how u could've ever explained that one. IS THAT CORN IN FRONT OF THAT STAND ??? HMMMMMMM..........


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 14, 2007)

like pic #2--that's hilarious!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 14, 2007)

Those are great.  You've got some mighty cooperative critters.

Hoss


----------



## Snakeman (Oct 14, 2007)

Those are great!!!

But, shouldn't ol' Flash be wearing a safety harness?  I'd hate to hear that he fell out of the stand and broke a leg or something.

The Snakeman


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 14, 2007)

That's too funny!!! 'Ole Flash could probably sit enough to deer hunt.
He may need the harness in case he fell asleep and rolled out.
Great pics! Don't forget he has to wear orange now for gun season!


----------



## Gadget (Oct 14, 2007)

Great pics.......lol


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2007)

Ol` Flash looks dead serious!!  Bet he`s good trailin` one after the shot too!  

How come he didn`t shoot that speckled panther?


----------



## ronfritz (Oct 14, 2007)

Those are hilarious!  Very cooperative helpers too.


----------



## RBoleman (Oct 14, 2007)

great pics

you gonna get him a muzzle loader now?


----------



## corn grinder (Oct 15, 2007)

creekbender said:


> IS THAT CORN IN FRONT OF THAT STAND ??? HMMMMMMM..........




I think that's meow mix


----------



## rip18 (Oct 15, 2007)

That is TOO funny!  I think my favorite is the last one!  Very creative!

Can't wait for the next installment!!!


----------



## jason308 (Oct 15, 2007)

If Flash can figure out a way to draw that bow I have a feeling someone is going to be in some serious trouble....

Neat shots!!!


----------



## Drake1807 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## dutchman (Oct 15, 2007)

That Flash is one stealthy dude!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 15, 2007)

Too funny!


----------



## Uncle T (Oct 15, 2007)

Flash,
          Be careful with those photos because you know what happened to your favorite quarterback (Vick).


----------



## Toffy (Oct 15, 2007)

*Those are a hoot*

Great Pics... yall have WAY too much time on your hands, but you are using it very creatively. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flash (Oct 15, 2007)

He thought he'd make the cover of GON, but I told him they hadn't been doing Bassett stories. I just hope he doesn't check the mail before I do when the next issue comes.


----------



## Smokey (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## dirtroad (Oct 15, 2007)

Flash gone get busted for hunting over bait,no orange.....He is headed to the Dog pound.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Oct 15, 2007)

Doggie better stay protected in that stand. That wild panther is gonna get him if he sets foot on the ground.


----------



## Sling (Oct 15, 2007)

Think he had buck fever? Is that why he was drooling so much? Or is it the meds?
GREAT PICS!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2007)

This is still funny!!


----------



## Slingblade (Oct 15, 2007)

You ain't right!!  I think ole Flash needs him a crossbow.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Great Pictures of Flash!!


----------



## Snakeman (Oct 16, 2007)

What's the draw length on that bow?  4 inches?

The Snakeman


----------



## dirtroad (Oct 16, 2007)

I use "beagle"cover scent here at "the kennel",I guess bassett would work.Good luck Sat. morning Flash(dog).


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 24, 2008)

Flash said:


> He thought he'd make the cover of GON, but I told him they hadn't been doing Bassett stories. I just hope he doesn't check the mail before I do when the next issue comes.



I'd rather see Flash in there than Branch.


----------



## redneckcamo (May 24, 2008)

droopy wouldnt dare shoot a kitty !!!


----------



## MERCing (May 24, 2008)




----------



## jj4301 (May 25, 2008)

Glad he passed him up this time. 
Next year it'll definitely be a shooter.


----------



## Flash (Sep 16, 2020)

Just wanted to bump pics of my old buddy since it's bow season


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 19, 2020)

Fun shots for sure!


----------

